# stock mk3 Bose system



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

anybody running a stock Bose amp and speakers but aftermarket head unit in their mk3? every place ive been to says i need to bypass the amp and buy new speakers, but i had a buddy that had a stock Bose system with aftermarket deck. are they just trying the get me to buy from them?


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

yes they are. you can do this two ways. buy an adapter and splice everything together and there will be one or two wires that are left over form the adapter and one of them connects to the blue amp turn on wire on the after market stereo and this acts as the amp turn on for the bose amp. or you can say F*** it to that wire and cut all the wires to the bose amp and match them all up and youll have the same result. when doing this theres a bit less bass depending on your head units ability to modify the bass settings, but the speakers will now go alot louder and the highs/voice wont go away when the bass hits like when the old bose amp was installed. both of which ive ran in my jettas i prefer the no amp setup myself. but the choice is yours but dont commit to choppping the wires off the amp unless your committed to it because on all the ones ive cut up once you take out that wiring harness i cant get the amp to work again ever.... :thumbup:


----------



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

I spliced the wires together from the adapter and the deck will turn on but I don't get any sound. I'm sure I'm doing something wrong I'm not really good with wiring.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

theres another wire for the car that connects to the blue amp turn on wire i forget what color it is but on the adapter itll be one of the wires they claim "you dont use" just one by one try connecting the few leftover wires to the blue amp tur on wire on the back of the headunit until the amp turns on. just make sure to have the radio on so when it finally does turn on youll know it


----------



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

tried connecting each wire that wasn't being used and still no sound.


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

idk what to tell you then other than keep trying, take it to a shop, or just cut all the wires going to the bose amp and get butt connectors and match up all the wires and just bypass it since thats obviously the problem. i did that on my car and the speakers ended up sounding better.....


----------



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

thanks for the help anyways. I'm thinking about cutting the wires from the amp but I just don't want to screw that up and not have music at all


----------



## jolfdriver01 (Sep 1, 2006)

The Concept said:


> thanks for the help anyways. I'm thinking about cutting the wires from the amp but I just don't want to screw that up and not have music at all


Did you get a harness adapter? Or did you hack and electric tape instead of using butt connectors?


----------



## The Concept (Jul 27, 2010)

I have an adapter and I used connectors


----------



## zachass o2 (May 6, 2009)

there really isnt anything to mess up with cutting out the wires for the amp all the wire colors minus 3 (power, ground, and amp turn on) they all will match up EXACTLY :laugh:


----------



## vr6bwoy (Mar 23, 2010)

dude i had the same problem! what i did was to connect the blue and white wire to the two solid blue ones.. So all three wires are spliced together.... thats how i got my aftermarket headunit to play...


----------

